# Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht



## Wingo (11. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte immer das Problem das meine Pinne vom E-Motor  zu kurz war. Also ab zum Fachhändler und mal nachgefragt was die kosten.  Einigermaßen stabile gab es für 40€ was mir aber zu viel für son  bisschen Rohr ist. Na ja selbst ist der Mann, ein paar Überlegungen, ein  Gang zum Baumarkt und ne halbe Stunde basteln und schon war das Ding  fertig. Hier die Bauanleitung für Leute die sowas auch benötigen können:

1.  Beim Baumarkt habe ich mir eine Lochplatte mit den Maßen 200x60mm, 2  Rohrschellen mit Schallschutzeinlage 40-43mm und ein 1 Tischbein aus  Metall l= 700mm ( je nach Bedarf) d= 30mm besorgt. 

Die  Rohrschellen haben jeweils eine angeschweißte Mutter an der Oberseite,  sodass diese problemlos mit einer M10 Schraube an der Lochplatte  verbunden werden kann. Kurz an die Original- Pinne des E-Motors  gehalten, angezeichnet und abgekantet ( siehe Bild)




An  die abgewinkelte Seite wird nun das Tischbein drangehalten, Löcher  angezeichnet, gebohrt und mit vier M5 Schrauben verbunden. 
Die  Schellen können nun mit einen Kreuzschraubendreher an den Handgriff des  E-Motors angebracht werden. Durch das Gummi in den Schellen bekommt man  keine Abdrücke in den Handgriff. 




Und so sieht das Ding dann fertig aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Für  das Vertikalangeln habe ich mir noch einen Winkel aus Installationsrohr  angefertig und mit Dämmungsmaterial überzogen. So hat man immer schön  warme Hände 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kosten für das Material lag bei ca. 10€. 
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Verwendung dafür.
Liebe Grüße aus Ostfriesland  Ingo


----------



## Windelwilli (11. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*

Da kann ich billiger! 

Einfach ein auf Wunschlänge zugeschnittenes 40er PE Abflussrohr mit Muffe.

Passt (zumindest bei mir) haargenau auf den Gummi der Originalpinne und hält auch durch "Gummi auf Gummi" bombenfest.

Und bei Bedarf kann man das schnell auch wieder ohne Werkzeug abziehen.

Kosten ca. 2-5 Euro


----------



## Wingo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*

Im Prinzip hast du recht ABER der Griff von den MinnKota Endura ist leider nicht gerade. Da passt kein PVC Rohr drauf. 
Habe ich auch erst ausprobiert hat aber keinen Halt.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*



Wingo schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du recht ABER der Griff von den MinnKota Endura ist leider nicht gerade. Da passt kein PVC Rohr drauf.
> Habe ich auch erst ausprobiert hat aber keinen Halt.



Ja, habe ich dann in einem deiner Bilder auch gesehen.
Bei meinem Mercury verläuft der Gasgriff konisch zum Motor hin.

Da hält das PE-Rohr natürlich gut.


----------



## Wingo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*

Dein Beitrag hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht  Anstatt der Kreuzschrauben für die Schellen ist es viel sinnvoller Schrauben mit Flügelkopf zu benutzen, so ist gar kein Werkzeug mehr zur Montage/ Demontage nötig #6


----------



## Seele (11. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*

Genau sowas hab ich schon länger gesucht und wollts die Tage rein schreiben. Prima, vor allem der HT Rohr "Trick", den muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Seele (11. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*

Fällt mir gerade ein, man könnte das Rohr auch einfach schlitzen und ne normale Schlauchschelle hin machen, evtl sogar nen Schnellverschluss falls es da was geeignetes gibt. Billiger und einfacher gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## Potti87 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*

PE, ist allerdings sehr weich, bis 50cm noch ok aber länger hatte ich keine Freude dran. Viel zu labberig. Bei langsam Fahrt wars noch ok aber wenns schneller wird und man dann lenken will wirds schwierig. Man könnte das PE Rohr allerdings noch aussteifen mit nem Rundholz, das man einschiebt und verklebt.


----------



## Windelwilli (12. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*



Potti87 schrieb:


> PE, ist allerdings sehr weich, bis 50cm noch ok aber länger hatte ich keine Freude dran. Viel zu labberig. Bei langsam Fahrt wars noch ok aber wenns schneller wird und man dann lenken will wirds schwierig. Man könnte das PE Rohr allerdings noch aussteifen mit nem Rundholz, das man einschiebt und verklebt.


 
Findest du das HT-Rohr echt zu weich?
Meine Verlängerung ist ca. 1,50m lang.
Ich habe allerdings auch nur einen popeligen 4PSer dran und auf Rekordtempo kommt man damit auch nicht.
Sprechen wir auch sicher vom selben Rohr?
Da biegt sich bei mir nämlich garnichts, auch nicht bei "höheren" Geschwindigkeiten.
Kann natürlich sein, das bei mehr Power und höherem Gewicht das ganz anders ausschaut.

Ich hab sowas hier:
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/HT-Rohr...ikel.html?sourceCat=S1880&WT.svl=artikel_text


----------



## Chiforce (12. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Da kann ich billiger!
> 
> Einfach ein auf Wunschlänge zugeschnittenes 40er PE Abflussrohr mit Muffe.
> 
> ...



Genau so läuft das auch bei mir 

Und sogar ROSTFREI :vik:


----------



## Potti87 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*

HT- Rohr, graues Abflussrohr ausm Baumarkt. Wenn ich schneller gefahren bin hat sichs beim Lenken immer erst nen Stück gebogen und dann erst gelenkt, durch den Gegendruck. Hab mittlerweile auf Teleflexlenkung umgebaut. 

Also ich für mich Persönlich fands nich so prickelnd damit zu fahren, is zwar schön was selbstgebautes und günstiges zu fahren, aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Dann lieber 40,- in die Hand und ne Anständige Pinnenverlängerung kaufen mit Teleskopauszug.

Oder was aus Alu bauen. Mit dem Winkel, den Wingo verbaut hat is ne tolle Idee, aber bei dauerbelastung könnte er irgendwann mal brechen, gerade bei auf und abwärtsbewegung.


----------



## Seele (12. April 2013)

*AW: Pinneverlängerung selbst gemacht*

wollt gerade sagen, dann nehmt doch einfach ein Alu Rohr, das ist sicher steif genug. 
Nur ein Holzstab geht auch, muss man halt das HT Rohr drauf schrauben oder nieten. Muss ja nicht durchgängig sein.


----------

